# Halloween Programming On XM



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's this years Halloween Schedule for XM. I'm sure Special X on XM radio Online channel 154 and DirecTV channel 848 will have some good stuff as well.

Enjoy!


----------

